# Salvage value of aluminum



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

My house is being resided. Is it worth hauling the old aluminum siding in for salvage value? How much might it be worth?

Jena


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes definately 
not sure about your area but here it will bring 50 cents a pound or better 
a couple hundred pounds is always worth the trip


----------



## DenverGirlie (Dec 22, 2005)

yes - got .63 a pound a few weeks ago. call some recyclers and see what their rates are in your area.

We pick up cans from time to time... nets more than enough for a few extra dinners out.


----------



## debd0712 (Aug 23, 2005)

Call around to different scrap yards as the price paid varies a great deal. There is one place near here paying $.70 per pound while a different one in a different town about the same distance from me pays $.20 per pound. Guess which one I go to?

Debbie


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

We only have the choice of one yard locally....they pay 45 cents/lb.

Aluminum siding weighs in the 40-50lbs per square range ( 100 square feet ), and even a typical small home will have 12-15 squares.....a larger two story will have 20-25 or more....so you could have between 200 and 500 bucks in scrap metal......depending on your local prices.

One thing to check.....some siding had a fiberboard or foam glued to the back of it for insulation and to increase stiffness. See how much your scrap dealer will pay for it IF it has that......ours cuts it to about nothing if it's not "clean" ( fairly pure aluminum ) scrap. May save you a trip to the scrap yard.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

We took in a bunch of cans last week. They were paying 72 cents a pound here.


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

Well I have 17 squares so it should be worth the trip! Cool! Thanks!

Jena


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

Just be sure that the aluminum is free of iron screws, that is called 'irony aluminum' and is much less valued, you should call and ask about 'painted sheet' prices. Remove any iron before you go to the scrap yard.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Agree with above. Call around and find out how to prepare it to bring the best price.


----------



## MyHomesteadName (Dec 2, 2006)

Absolutely. Do it.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Side aspect. If you also take off what will remain do have the house wrap up on before putting up whatever will be exterior. Very cost efficient to use.

I know of a family in the Washington DC area. Older house with no insulation and exterior they didn't particularly care for. Interior was horsehair plaster. One side at a time they pulled off exterior, exposing wall studs. Added extra outlets, put in insulation, plywood, house wrap and then new exterior. H&AC dropped about half and they now have a house they are pleased with. Did (actually about 90% the wife) almost all of the labor themselves. One of those case where they purchased the house about 25 years ago and then rented it out when husband was on military assignment elsewhere. Now their permanent home for a while at least. Not only property appreciation, but work, makes it worth about ten times what they paid for it.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Just sold #600 of cans for $.75/lb. & #120 sheet aluminum for $.79 in Fl.


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

On the flip side, if you don't want to mess with salvaging it, post it on freecycle and have someone haul it away for free (lots of people probably could use it for outbuildings or cabins).


----------



## RosewoodfarmVA (Oct 5, 2005)

Being an owner of an older house with aluminum siding, I know there are people in your area looking for extra that matches theirs. It isn't being made anymore, and atleast for myself, I'm always looking out for people residing houses that I can get the old siding incase I ever need to replace some, or add on. I'm sure you can get twice the price if you salvage it carefully and then advertize it around. You'll also be doing someone a favor! Nathan


----------



## e.alleg (Jan 13, 2006)

It's good to use in case you build a garage or workshop or something, I would make room and save it


----------



## country_wife (Sep 24, 2004)

Aluminum siding is worth so much here that people are actually STEALING it from vacant, and sometimes occupied, homes.


----------

